# My ubs



## pecanwood (Mar 27, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone see my UBS I made from two 55gal drums. Let me know what  ya'll think.


----------



## caveman (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I need to move to open country & put together my own rig.  Looks nice.  How do you do with heat as far as maintaining it?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks good hows the heat and control with it


----------



## pecanwood (Mar 27, 2010)

I cut a vent into the fire box so I can control the heat ok, but only used it a few times so I am still working with it.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I love it!


----------

